
What if you could create an archive of FB Live Videos? - flaviuspop
http://facebooklive.cbots.ro/
======
vladimirmiru
That's something I was looking for. It's hard for my audience to find my old
live videos. Sounds like a tool I would use.

------
flaviuspop
Would it be a good idea to have the possiblity to create an archive of the FB
live videos and arrange them by category?

Thanks

